# It's Luke Jackson



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I love Luke Jackson, but is this pick for the Cavaliers or is it to be traded to Indiana?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't even think about that until you mentioned it. I'm not nearly as high on Harrington as alot of people seem to be. He really is a pf with the height of a sf. Nice player, but not the guy that the Cavaliers need unless they can find a shooter elsewhere.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I didn't even think about that until you mentioned it. I'm not nearly as high on Harrington as alot of people seem to be. He really is a pf with the height of a sf. Nice player, but not the guy that the Cavaliers need unless they can find a shooter elsewhere.


I agree, I would rather have Jackson than Harrington... I like his basketball IQ and all-around savvy... he will help the Cavs win games in many different ways.

Indiana will have to offer more than Harrington for me to be interested in the offer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Since Cleveland had a potential crisis at the SF position, they trade for one SF and draft another. That pretty much nips that problem in the bud. There were articles that Cleveland might entertain the idea of taking Nailon back for another season (since they lost Kapono and will probably let E-Will go) but now, I can see Cleveland letting Nailon go since they have Jackson. The SF position is fine for now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey. It wasn't Josh Childress. So I can't complain. Solid Pick. If he can find minutes his shooting could really help.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Man hes a stud look at are lineup now .. i kinda drool

jmac/wags
bron/brown
sasha/jackson
booz/battie
z/battie

CANT WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i hope we get lukey for harrington

we got his partner fred jones lol

but hey, i like the cavs a bit too so im happy either way. good pick.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that Luke is going to be traded to Indiana for Harrington. They said that Bird is going crazy about this guy. 

I think that Harrington would help Cleveland. Question is would he be a starter??


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I think that Luke is going to be traded to Indiana for Harrington. They said that Bird is going crazy about this guy.
> 
> I think that Harrington would help Cleveland. Question is would he be a starter??


Yeah, I think so. He'd be better than anyone else they have at SF. I just don't know if he's a better fit for the Cavaliers.

I think Indiana might have to offer a little more... I'm not sure what that would be.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I would rather see Cleveland *not* trade with Indiana. Harrington is not a good passer and can often be a black hole when he gets the ball. And being a black hole beside LeBron James, Carlos Boozer and Big Z is a no-no. I like the player the Cavs traded for and drafting Jackson because both guys can shoot.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You guys will love Luke. If possible,he will make life much easier for LeBron and make a *gasp* better player. He is a very smart player who knows how to get a shot off. He has tremendous range and can knock his FT's down which is good because he likes to attack the rim. His defense will be fine,give it some time. But don't expect him to be a superstar, he will be a very good player to surround your superstar LeBron with.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

DONT get harrington all we need is another swingman who cant shoot ;\ jeeze we need another dmiles??


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

"Stretch out with your feelings" and "Let go, Luke!" 
Be one with the force, Luke..

Ok, we gotta keep this kid just for the Star Wars quotes alone.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I think that Luke is going to be traded to Indiana for Harrington. They said that Bird is going crazy about this guy.
> 
> I think that Harrington would help Cleveland. Question is would he be a starter??


Bird might like him I doubt he will trade for him. The guy Larry really wanted was Ben Gordon. I think the Cavs will stay with Luke and he will be a good fit. They are building a young and exciting team. I can't wait to see Jackson play next to LeBron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think Harrington is a good fit for the Cavs. Bender might be.

But with that being said, Jackson is probably the best fit of the 3. Just hope Silas gives him minutes.


----------



## sirpaul (Jun 14, 2004)

Jackson is a great pickup by Paxson and Silas...IMHO this makes 3 straight drafts where we got a guy that will be a key part of the championship run. All Cavs all the time


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I was looking at an interview with Luke Jackson on DraftCity from May 17th, and there are more than a few interesting points. Luke Jackson is a well spoken and intelligent sounding person.



> Givony: So what kind of role do you see yourself having in the NBA? Do you see yourself as a point-forward type guy?
> 
> Jackson: Yeah, exactly. I’m like a 1-2-3. One thing about the NBA, I think I’m going to be a better NBA player than I was a college player because there are going to be guys around me that are going to be able to finish plays and understand how to play the game. That will benefit the way I play. One of my biggest strengths is that I know how to make people around me better.





> *Givony: What do you have to say to critics who say that you won’t be able to guard shooting guards in the NBA?
> 
> Jackson: Screw ‘em. I know I can.*
> 
> ...





> Givony: Someone wanted me to ask how you think you compare to Larry Bird, and I didn’t think that was a very fair question, but that already came up, so what the hell?
> 
> Jackson: Some people just understand how to play the game and understand how to win, and they are really competitive. That’s something that he has, and that’s something that I have too.


http://draftcity.com/articles/0023.htm


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with FUT16.....

If Bird wants Jackson so much,cough up Bender,not Harrington..H


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone know when Luke is going to be introduced to the Cleveland media? I know he held a press conference in Oregon.


----------



## sirpaul (Jun 14, 2004)

he's supposed to be in CTown for a few days starting this coming Wednesday.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Anyone know when Luke is going to be introduced to the Cleveland media? I know he held a press conference in Oregon.


I believe I can answer that... from this article on the Oregon Register-Guard: http://www.registerguard.com/news/2004/06/26/b1.sp.NBAdraft.0626.html



> Luke Jackson will find out a little more starting *Wednesday,* when he's scheduled to be in Cleveland for a gathering with media and assorted other duties with his new team. He said he was "hopeful" of signing his contract that day.


I'm almost as excited for the summer league to start as I was last year.

Also, there's another article at http://www.registerguard.com/news/2004/06/25/c1.sp.draftjax.0625.html

It sounds like he's going to stick with his jersey number 33... so now we have an LJ23, and an LJ33 in Cleveland.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Luke's press conference is at 1:30 today. You can watch it here.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys got one hell of a player in Luke Jackson. I just hope he puts more effort into basketball than he did for our political science 101 class. I saw that guy maybe 3 times the whole term and he still probably got a better grade than I did.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think he had to worry about his Polysci class... at least not as much as his economics class or personal investments!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1089019860102130.xml

Luke Jackson makes a good first impression in Cavs practice.



> "He can play the game," said Silas, who has been part of the NBA since the mid-1960s. "He is totally unselfish.
> 
> "He is poised, aggressive and tough. He's got all it takes to be a good player in this league."


----------

